# What I've been up to lately



## Meysha (May 10, 2008)

Well business is taking off at the moment, and I'm getting heaps of referrals through my work at the newspaper. I basically meet 8 - 10 businesses a day, so it's no wonder referralls are coming through. Yay!

So here are a couple of jobs I did recently. One was for a shoe company here who needed some new perspex-backlit signs in their 5 shops. Here's a couple:














And here's some portrait shots for a radio station promotion. There were about 15 final shots from the shoot that I sent through to them and I don't know which one they're going to use. but here are just a couple to look at:










It's fun checking out what other photogs are doing, so I thought I'd put these up to just give some more ideas to people of the work that's out there.

Have fun!!


----------



## craig (May 10, 2008)

Big up! Nice work!

)'(


----------

